# CONSULTA ARTICULOS DETERMINADOS CASO GENITIVO



## Astor Montroull

*
Quería hacerles una consulta acerca de la utilización de los artículos determinados en el caso genitivo relativos al genero femenino y al tipo plural. 

Mi problema, particularmente es, como reconocer (dado que son iguales) si el articulo hace referencia a una palabra femenina o plural. Entiendo que podría saberlo por medio de las terminaciones que me indican el genero femenino, pero no sé si también hay terminaciones femeninas que se comparten con las del plural. 
Es decir, mi mayor inquietud es como poder reconocer la clasificación correcta de la palabra teniendo en cuenta que tanto una como otra comparten un mismo articulo.

Gracias de antemano*


----------



## bwprius

Te refieres a:

das Auto der Frau

das Auto der Männer

der Schirm der schönen Frau

der Schirm dern schönen Männer

Pues, no hay forma de saber si un "der" es fem. sing. o mask. pl."

Que yo sepa ...


----------



## Tonerl

bwprius said:


> der Schirm *dern* schönen Männer


der Schirm *der* schönen Männer


----------



## bwprius

Immer diese Flüchtigkeitsfehler .... tse tse tse ...

DANKE vielmals.


----------



## Tonerl

bwprius said:


> Immer diese Flüchtigkeitsfehler



Da kannste mal sehen, keiner von uns ist gefeit vor solchen banalen Fehlern; seis drum, das Leben geht weiter !!!


----------



## anahiseri

Astor Montroull said:


> *Quería hacerles una consulta acerca de la utilización de los artículos determinados en el caso genitivo relativos al genero femenino y al tipo plural.
> 
> Mi problema, particularmente es, como reconocer (dado que son iguales) si el articulo hace referencia a una palabra femenina o plural. Entiendo que podría saberlo por medio de las terminaciones que me indican el genero femenino, pero no sé si también hay terminaciones femeninas que se comparten con las del plural.
> Es decir, mi mayor inquietud es como poder reconocer la clasificación correcta de la palabra teniendo en cuenta que tanto una como otra comparten un mismo articulo.
> 
> Gracias de antemano*



Pues no entiendo tu inquietud, porque no veo que tu duda pueda llevar a problemas de comprensión. Si nos pusieras un ejemplo . . .


----------



## gvergara

Si te refieres a 

_mit *der* schön*en* Frau
wegen *der *schön*en* Frau
wegen *der *schön*en* Frauen_

pues no hay forma de saberlo, ya que tanto la forma del artículo como las terminacionesdel adjetivo son iguales en los tres casos. Con estudio de los principios básicos de declinación alemana, sabrás que el primer caso es femenino, dativo, singular, el segundo femenino, genitivo, singular y el tercero femenino, genitivo, plural. Pero a priori no se puede saber.


----------

